# Anyone know Phinney Ridge cyclists?



## doah (Sep 25, 2005)

So I purchased a set of look keo's online from someone in Phinney Ridge. I paid by postal Money Order and have been getting the run around for almost a month now. I know the individual recieved the Money Order, and have had limited contact since she recieved it...only for them to give me excuses as to why they haven't sent them yet (like they where returned because the address was wrong, I'm out of town, etc...) I'm wondering what I should do. 
Since this was a transaction handled through the mail and a US postal money order was used it is mail fraud. I'm thinking that I need to file a report. Anyone here know the local female cycling population? 
I know it's a long shot, thought I'd go here before I went anywhere else. Thanks.


----------



## LazyClimber (Jun 23, 2009)

Phinney Ridge as in Seattle?


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

What do you want us to do? Break her kneecaps?


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*You are probably sol*

how much did you pay her? I mean it's not too much trouble to mail something and seeing as you didn't use Paypal you don't have a lot of recourse. I ride through Phinny ridge every day and there are tons of cyclists there. Not much to do really except consider this a lesson with a cost. I would talk to the post office and file a complaint but I sure wouldn't hold my breath expecting anything to happen.


doah said:


> So I purchased a set of look keo's online from someone in Phinney Ridge. I paid by postal Money Order and have been getting the run around for almost a month now. I know the individual recieved the Money Order, and have had limited contact since she recieved it...only for them to give me excuses as to why they haven't sent them yet (like they where returned because the address was wrong, I'm out of town, etc...) I'm wondering what I should do.
> Since this was a transaction handled through the mail and a US postal money order was used it is mail fraud. I'm thinking that I need to file a report. Anyone here know the local female cycling population?
> I know it's a long shot, thought I'd go here before I went anywhere else. Thanks.


----------

